# Calling egypt



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

can anyone more informed please tell me of a cheap way to ring egypt from the uk. I don't have skype. But tend to ring mobiles mainly to egypt. thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Flossy

Our forum has the answer to most things

How To Make Cheap Overseas Calls | Expat Forum


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

many thanks maiden!!!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

flossy207 said:


> can anyone more informed please tell me of a cheap way to ring egypt from the uk. I don't have skype. But tend to ring mobiles mainly to egypt. thanks


Also in the UK you will find that every Asian owned newspaper shop will sell phone cards- different values £5, £10 etc, but you dial a number and use the PIn on the back.

The claims of the "duration" are slightly wrong, but a lot cheaper than BT.
Buy a £5 card and try it- there are hundreds of different brands the shopkeeper may guide you on best for certain countries
rgds
kev


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

kevinthegulf said:


> Also in the UK you will find that every Asian owned newspaper shop will sell phone cards- different values £5, £10 etc, but you dial a number and use the PIn on the back.
> 
> The claims of the "duration" are slightly wrong, but a lot cheaper than BT.
> Buy a £5 card and try it- there are hundreds of different brands the shopkeeper may guide you on best for certain countries
> ...


Don't bother with the ones from Asian shops most of the lines are rubbish and they charge you from the moment you dial wether you connect or not.
Post Office do a good one that does not start to charge until you connect but they charge 13p a min.which is quite expensive if you calling regularly.
Another good one is 08444979555 then you just dial the Egyptian number and once again don't charge until you connect with Egypt and is 5p per min.
The one i am using at the moment is Tesco International Card which you can re-charge at any store with £3 £5 or £10 top up and the cost is 6p per min and charge also starts when you connect with Egypt.
Have tried just about all of them over the years and overall have found the above three about the best.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Don't bother with the ones from Asian shops most of the lines are rubbish and they charge you from the moment you dial wether you connect or not.
> Post Office do a good one that does not start to charge until you connect but they charge 13p a min.which is quite expensive if you calling regularly.
> Another good one is 08444979555 then you just dial the Egyptian number and once again don't charge until you connect with Egypt and is 5p per min.
> The one i am using at the moment is Tesco International Card which you can re-charge at any store with £3 £5 or £10 top up and the cost is 6p per min and charge also starts when you connect with Egypt.
> Have tried just about all of them over the years and overall have found the above three about the best.


Sorry forgot to mention that all of these prices are for calling from a landline in uk to mobile in egypt.


----------



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

flossy207 said:


> can anyone more informed please tell me of a cheap way to ring egypt from the uk. I don't have skype. But tend to ring mobiles mainly to egypt. thanks


Hi Flossy a good one to use is TELESTUNT just look it up on the internet, it covers most countries and gives you the prices to and from mobiles and landlines, otherwise SKYPE is the most popular way on your pc it`s free and with video


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

If you have an iphone there is an application where you can call other iphones international at no charge it's called Viber App which is also free I don't know if I can post the link here or not?


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Horus said:


> If you have an iphone there is an application where you can call other iphones international at no charge it's called Viber App which is also free I don't know if I can post the link here or not?


I never knew this, its great news must get on itunes asap! All my family and I have iphones! Thanks for that!


----------

